# More rain expected!



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

This link shows the predicted rain fall over the next couple of days:
Kart – yr.no

It was pretty devastating the rain along the Red Sea coast in March. Wiping out the Cairo/Hurghada road with mud washing down from the mountain. Most houses leaked like a sieve. Picking my brother up from the airport the next day was scary. The main desert road from El Gouna to the airport (30 minute drive usually) had completely disappeared under the mud in places. On the way back, nearly dark, the south bound traffic moved to the north bound carriageway.

Time to keep off the roads!! And watch out for snakes and scorpions in the desert that have been displaced! The Pharoans Rally arrives in just over a week!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Some places got snow! This is Sinai on 8th May 2014. 
Google Translation: Snow covered several areas in Sinai , and accumulated hailstones falling over the hills of sand in a remarkable scene , and said that the people of snow fell in bulk watching it for the first time , almost weighing 300 g each piece , though rising in some areas reached 10 cm .
The focus areas of snow Bir al-Abed , and was preceded by wind, caused the collapse of the nest and the fall of the trees , and damage to farms watermelon and cantaloupe .
Snap pictures of people's memorial amid the hills of sand , after being covered in snow .
And experiencing all areas of northern Sinai turbulent winter conditions , and renewed shortly before the fall of rain on the city of El-Arish , after a pause since the early morning , and after the end of the City Council of El-Arish to get rid of the water pooled in the streets since last night 

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÈÇáÕæÑ.. ÇáËáæÌ ÊÛØì ÑãÇá ãäØÞÉ ÈÆÑ ÇáÚÈÏ ÈÓíäÇÁ ÈÇÑÊÝÇÚ 10 Óã


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

This was Aswan. 
‘Apocalyptic’ Sandstorm Engulfs Egypt’s Aswan – Egyptian Streets

Scroll down for pics of the landslide on the Ain Sohkna Cairo Road 700m from Ain Sohkna.


----------

